# Reincorporation



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 22, 2020)

ICC wants to reincorporate to Delaware from California. 
Pros and cons? 
how will you vote?


----------



## cda (Oct 22, 2020)

Save a lot of money!!!!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 22, 2020)

Can our ICC rep, Jim give us a synopsis?


----------



## cda (Oct 23, 2020)

Other opinions?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 23, 2020)

__





						Welcome Incplan Customers
					





					www.incplan.net


----------



## jpranch (Oct 26, 2020)

Sorry folks, I have been off line the past week & 1/2 taking care of my wife after she had surgery. Back in the saddle today. I can tell you that all 18 board members voted to support this and that in and of itself is amazing. Getting 18 people to agree on anything is quite an accomplishment! Lol! I'll also tell you that all of us did a deep dive into this looking for the down side. There was none. This is in no way putting down the great people of California. The fact of the matter is that doing business in Delaware is quite a lot easier. It also provides much more flexibility to serve our members. The only thing that will change is where we are incorporated. We will not be closing any offices or moving people around and the bylaws stay the same except changing out California to Delaware. Please let me know if you have any questions or concerns and I'll do my very best to address them as time allows. I would encourage a yes vote by all Governmental Voting members.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 26, 2020)

Jim,
Thanks for the update, hope things are going better for your wife! 

Can you do some laundry?


----------



## jpranch (Oct 26, 2020)

Pcinspector1, my pleasure. Yes I can. Plus washing dishes, cooking, cleaning, and a somewhat of a temporary registered nurse!


----------



## north star (Oct 26, 2020)

*# ~ # ~ #*

*** JP ***,

Also sending well wishes and prayers to you,
your wife and whole family !..........Good to see
you on here again sir !    

*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 27, 2020)

Down side is weather. Up side is no earth quakes and few forest fires. But they both have beaches.


----------



## jpranch (Oct 27, 2020)

Thanks north star. I never left. Always in the background lurking. Just don't post as much as I used to. One additional upside is that with the covid or any other disaster, emergency, etc... Delaware cooperate law provides a lot more options for virtual or alternative types of meetings, annual business meetings, etc...


----------



## cda (Oct 27, 2020)

I voted for Grand Cayman incorporation,,

You do not have to do virtual there.


----------



## jpranch (Oct 27, 2020)

Oh hell yeah! With all meeting held there especially in winter!?


----------

